# 'Frankreich - Lac de St. Cassien'



## Metabolic (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Boardis,

Mein Sommerurlaub 2010 ist seit gestern geplant. Wir haben ein Ferienhaus in der Nähe vom 'Lac de St. Cassien' gebucht (Provence). Da ich selber sehr gerne angele hatte ich mich jetzt mit der Umgebung bekannt gemacht und diesen See gefunden. Laut I-Net wäre der wohl alles andere als leicht befischbar. Ich selbst bin kein absoluter Crack und angele auch erst seit 3 Jahren, zähle mich also noch zu den Anfängern ohne viel Erfolg aber der Spaß zählt ja auch ;-)

Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob man da nur Karpfen fängt oder auch was anderes angeln kann. Karpfen ist zwar ganz lustig aber will nicht meine 14 Tage am See verbringen sondern hin und wieder mal angeln. Weiß jemand ob man die Fische dann auch mitnehmen (essen) darf oder gilt strenges Catch&release ?

Evtl. gibt es da ja auch noch was anderes in der nähe um einen Wurm zu baden. Ich habe jetzt auch was von Ortsteichen gelesen sog. Etang Municipal. Wäre froh wenn mir einer ein paar Tipps geben könnte wo man seine Freude beim Angeln hätte. Grundsätzlich würde ich gut zugängliche Stellen suchen, da ich ein Handicap habe und mich auf vier Rädern bewegen darf/muss ;-)

Grüße
Meta


----------



## Main Waller (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: 'Frankreich - Lac de St. Cassien'*

HI Meta,

der Lac de St. Cassien ist wohl eins der bekanntesten Karpfengewässer die es gibt mit extrem vielen Groß Karpfen, ebenso wohnen im Cassien richtige Riesen Waller.
Ich war schon einige male am Cassien, aber für einen Tagsausflug würde ich mir ein anderes Gewässer aussuchen, den der cassien ist sehr schwer zu befischen und man sollte auch Zeit mitbringen.
Auch ein Boot ist ein muss......

Zum Thema Fsch mit nehmen ..................................

Du könntest es mal versuchen :q
Allerdings glaube ich nicht das das ein gutes Ende nimmt ..

In diesem Sinne 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## j4ni (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: 'Frankreich - Lac de St. Cassien'*

Moin,

du findest hier die aktuellen Informationen und Bestimmungen zum Cassien: http://www.fedepechevar.com/welcome.php?page=les_grands_lacs

Für Karpfen ist das releasen Pflicht, bei anderen Spezies ist das nicht geregelt, ausser offiziell bei Catfish (ich bin aber nicht sicher ob es dabei nicht nur um die Katzenwelse geht und nicht die äh normalen Welse), Sun Bass (also Sonnenbarschen) und American Crayfish (also äh Amerikanischen Krebsen)
Anonsten ist (habe ich gerade gelesen) für Karpfenangler im Sommer nur der Westarm offen, soweit ich sehe allerdings für andere Fischerei geöffnet. 

Für behindertengerechte Plätze habe ich dort nichts gelesen, aber eventuell kannst du die ja einfach mal anschreiben? Wird dir bestimmt geholfen.


----------



## Metabolic (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: 'Frankreich - Lac de St. Cassien'*

Danke erstmal.....

@j4ni:

Danke für den Link. Leider baut er sich nicht komplett auf zeigt irgendeinen Fehler an? Ansonsten werde ich mich da mal durch kämpfen allerdings ist mein Französisch mehr als schlecht genauso wie mein englisch *lach*. Naja ich kämpfe mich durch...

Danke
Meta


----------



## j4ni (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: 'Frankreich - Lac de St. Cassien'*

Moin,

ja ich weiß das mit dem Link, weiß es aber nicht besser zu verlinken. Wenn du einfach auf www.fedepechevar.com gehst kannst du dich weiter durch klicken und auch die Italienische Version nutzen, wenn dein Italienisch es denn zuläßt


----------

